

Dynamic Typing: A Local Minimum for Code Comprehension - efnx
http://aaronlevin.ca/post/93173077293/dynamic-typing-a-local-minimum-for-code-comprehension

======
efnx
Changing my team's main language to Haskell has been a hard sell for me, even
getting people interested in trying it has been difficult. Folks really seem
to think that it is an arcane language - which after using it for a bit I can
say it is the least arcane lang I've worked with. Co-workers have been
impressed with pattern matching and other features that their main langs don't
provide but that's not enough to incite some dabbling. Haskell is here to
stay, but is somehow still in chicken-egg mode. It needs further adoption
before people start adopting it.

